# Divider to keep floating plants to one side



## screamble (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok so I am fairly new to the planted tank side. Anyways I purchased some floating plants I also have a hob. And we all know the 2 don't mix. So as I sit here watching TV tonight, I tried to come up with a divider to keep the floaters to one side. 

I searched online come up with nothing. Besides people using tubing and suction cups. 

Well I finally figured it out. I can make a diy to make these and list part numbers. But I work at a corrugated factory and have a good amount of supplies to deal with on the free side so not sure how much it would cost. So you will have to let me know if you want a diy.

Anyways I had some moulding left from my diy glass top. I used approximately 12.5" of left over stuff. Also used suction cups and a channel that I found at work to connect everything together. I'll post a pic of the channel when I get to work.

First I cut the moulding to a L shape 

Before:









After cutting:









Then I cut a slit in about 1/2" and bent it 90 degrees.

This then fit in my channel with the suction cups are attached to. 

Then just placed it in the tank. Simple yet so effective. 

Pics in tank.: top view










Side under water view:











Best thing is its adjustable for water level too.

If you want more details I can post them once it's not so late. 

Enjoy!


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

It's an interesting idea. When I had floaters, I made a loop of airline tubing and suction-cupped it to the glass, essentially making a lasso for the floaters. But, I did have to watch out for water loss and the floaters getting out of their corral.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I use large round plastic containers ( like for ice cream ), I cut a ring out of the middle so I have a plastic ring about 1.5 inches high. I then put them in the corners with 2 suction cups at 90 degrees. Some floaters escape with water changes, but other than that it works well to keep them out of the filter flow.


----------



## genocdex (Jul 16, 2012)

I did a similar set up. I used some of that plastic that comes with glass tops. Cut it to size and used 2 suction cups I had laying around to hold it it. Kept all the plants to one side. Then I took it out when I bought my canister filter. Boy did they explode in the tank. Just recently moved all my spares to a 20g tank to hold to sell and keep adding any extra to it.


----------

